

Show HN: Tracking HN rankings over time - marcneuwirth
http://hnrankings.info/

======
marcneuwirth
I built this site as a weekend project to teach myself Django. It turned out
to be a pretty interesting way to visually view how stories rise and fall on
HN over the course of the day.

I am planning to do some more analysis of the data soon and add more features
to the site. Any suggestions of useful metrics would be helpful.

------
jnazario
very cool! i like the way to navigate and browse stories.

thanks for making and showing!

